# 2x4 Studs



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

We all know that a standard 2×4 stud is 92 5/8" (92.625).....why?

when framing a wall panel, a standard 2×4x96 is used….2×4s are 1.5×3.5"......so with a bottom and top plate married together with a stud,.....the total height is 95.625"

this is smaller than a standard 4×8 sheet of plywood or wall board…..!!

Am I confused?

can anyone explain this???


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

92 5/8" studs are the wall studs you use for basic height of the average wall…then theres the bottom plate and 2 top plates which adds 4 1/2" more to the height of the wall which makes it slightly higher than 8' to put up the ceiling and drywall. there are also the 104 5/8" studs for the higher walls (typical walls). once you add the other 4 1/2" it makes it just above 9 ft to add the drywall to the ceiling and walls.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

if we didnt have the 92 5/8" studs that would be alot of waste off the 8' studs or we would have to make odd sized drywall other than 4×8


----------



## KnotWright (Nov 6, 2008)

Doug, as for framing I can only tell ya from my own experience, in Texas and Tenn. You have one bottom treated plate (1.5") two top plates ( 3") and the 92 5/8" for a total of 97 1/8". If you use fire rated sheet rock on the ceiling, then you should have just enough space for two sheets of 4' x 8' drywall on the horizontal with a space left at the bottom so that the wall sheets don't wick up the water.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

What he said!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

what that duck said that other guy said ,

QUACK !!!!


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

Check the signs when you buy 2×4's next time. Some are for wall framing (92-5/8"), but "standard" length is 96"


----------



## nmkidd (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## margy (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Doug. My question is answered. It's all about sheetrock not about bird cages, eh? Margy


----------

